# Corsair 150i Pro Temperaturproblem der anderen Art



## dermarc83 (14. Februar 2019)

Hey Freunde

habe eben den pc gestartet. Wollt ne runde apex zocken und mal gucken wie sich so die temps verhalten. also afterburner gestartet...

siehe da die cpu steht bei zwischen 41 und 62 grad.... hää dachte ich mir mach mal icue auf

da steht zwischen 27 und 33 grad. 

was stimmt denn nun warum diese abweichung

bild liegt bei


----------



## takan (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Corsair 150i pro temperatur problem der anderen art*

les mal mit hwinfo das aus, das zeigt dir mehr an. und glaube corsair zeigt auch die wassertemp an. und ohne die cpu zu wissen kann man nicht sagen ob die temps im rahmen liegen. und hwinfo kannste mitloggen lassen etc.


----------



## dermarc83 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Corsair 150i pro temperatur problem der anderen art*

Sorry mein fehler

amd ryzen 7 2700x 
16gb ram
msi rtx 2080 ventus
1tb m2 wd black
corsair 150i rgb wakü
corsair grafit 750 atx tower


also aus hwinfo werd ich noch weniger schlau


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

iCue zeigt die Wassertemperatur an.
Wenn man genauer liest, merkt man, dass bei der Temperatur nirgendwo was von CPU steht.


----------



## Hawkins (14. Februar 2019)

Hab auch die 150i Pro und Claster17 hat recht, das ist die Wassertemperatur. Bei mir ist die auch meist um die 30°.


----------



## Patrick_87 (15. Februar 2019)

hab die gleiche Aio , die Icue Temperatur bezieht sich auf die Temperatur des Wassers. Afterburner zeigt dir aber die Cpu Temperatur an, und diese ist natürlich eine ganz andere


----------



## dermarc83 (16. Februar 2019)

Jo hatte mich schon gewundert


----------

